# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Anyone die in a non-LD

## kornwithakay

I did, it was pretty sad I died in my friends hands after running away from the police and got shot. I immediately viewed from a close but higher vantage point to the left and felt quite calm and grateful to my friend grieving over me, anyone else have a similar experience?

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Last night I dreamed that I died when I was lucid after falling off of a balcony and landed on my neck with 2 other people. It felt as if my memories were erased and I was washed over in this odd feeling. Then it seemed as like my body was instantaneously fixing what had killed me and I came back to life.

----------


## Luminous

I have died a few times in both lucid dreams and non lucid dreams, but my non lucid dreams turn lucid as I die. I then roam around as a ghost, hovering around and flying through walls.

----------


## Idolfan

I ran towards a river that was flowing from a volcano and as I was running I thought that the water would be boiling (since it was near a volcanic area). I slipped and when I fell into it there was a sudden moment of terror and my vision redirected to the river bed. I heard myself scream but I don't actually remember opening my mouth to do so, I even saw my body from the riverbed. The dream started to fade and go weird and as it did I remember thinking things like, "so this is death, that was it?". It was really strange when I woke up because I honestly beleived that I died.

My actual beleifs are that after death; that's it as you have no brain to interpret death with so that wouldn't happen anyway. I kind of think we get resurrected but I don't think you live on with your life memories, it all starts from scratch.

----------


## King K

I have died many times in non-LDs, this may sound weird but I have enjoyed most of them, if not all.

----------


## italianmonkey

nope
never, neither in normal dreams nor in LDs
once i tried, didn't work at all.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I've died in a few non-LD's, and have even started some of them as a ghost. My most memorable one was pretty similar to the one you described, Korn.

I've written the whole thing out a few times, so, for the short version:

I started one dream on an airplane. I had no idea how I'd gotten there and asked someone where the plane was going. The person said the plane was going to Heaven, and that everyone on the plane, including me, was dead. They told me I had died in my sleep.

I then had a false awakening, directly after that dream. I was so glad that I wasn't really dead. But, then I rolled over in bed, and saw that I was laying next to my body.  ::shock::  My parents came in the room and could see my body, but not the one that I was actually experiencing. They saw that I had died in my sleep and sat there, grieving over me. As a ghost, they couldn't see me or hear me, and I could only sit and watch as they cried.

It was the single, most powerful dream I've ever had. I never felt so happy to be alive, than I did when I woke up, after that dream.

----------


## ClouD

I've commited suicide in non-lds when i was younger.

Many times actually...

Sad at the time.  ::cry:: 

I'm feeling depressed now. kthnxbai.

----------


## Evoloth

Uncountable times in non-LD. If being turned undead classifies as dieing then yes in an LD.

----------


## G0MPgomp

Yes. I often died, to wake up here..

----------


## Spartiate

I die a lot in non-LDs, usually right before I wake up.  I wonder if this is my subconscious` way of ending a dream...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Had another dream-death, last night.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=407

----------


## Kyhaar

I've only died once- I was stabbed 7 times in the heart 9with throwing knives), and it hurt and I was covered with blood. Then I saw a white light, and I was healed (minus the bloodstains) and alive.

I think that means I died int hat dream.

----------


## jmp

I was eaten by a dream character. But rather than die I lived inside of him. So I spose that doesn't really count, I built a house out of food he ate. Wierd dream.

I've died many times when lucid, mostly due to my own choice. For example;
_Driving off a cliff
Eating 12 hippo's
Et cetera_

----------


## gyerenfeli

I've died once in a non-lucid dream. I was in a jeep with a former co-worker driving up the side of a steep mountain trying to get to a ledge. The jeep couldn't handle the incline and fell backwards off the mountain and crushed me and my co-worker. As we were falling, I knew I was going to die, and was calm about it. After the crash, I was standing next to where the jeep had landed, but there was nothing there. I realized it was stupid of me to try to go up the mountain in a jeep, and started climbing it. I got to a ledge at the top, looked down at the view, then realized that my kids needed me, and I couldn't be dead. My family needed me too much.

Of course, I woke up alive and well, but wondering.

----------


## Jemo

> I was eaten by a dream character. But rather than die I lived inside of him. So I spose that doesn't really count, I built a house out of food he ate. Wierd dream.
> 
> I've died many times when lucid, mostly due to my own choice. For example;
> Eating 12 hippo's




 ::lol::  ::lol::  eating 12 hippo's ha ha

I wake up just before I die, mostly cos of fear from what will happen ...

I dont like the feeling of falling, cos you can actually feel decending, FAST ....

----------


## kornwithakay

> I've died in a few non-LD's, and have even started some of them as a ghost. My most memorable one was pretty similar to the one you described, Korn.
> 
> I've written the whole thing out a few times, so, for the short version:
> 
> I started one dream on an airplane. I had no idea how I'd gotten there and asked someone where the plane was going. The person said the plane was going to Heaven, and that everyone on the plane, including me, was dead. They told me I had died in my sleep.
> 
> I then had a false awakening, directly after that dream. I was so glad that I wasn't really dead. But, then I rolled over in bed, and saw that I was laying next to my body.  My parents came in the room and could see my body, but not the one that I was actually experiencing. They saw that I had died in my sleep and sat there, grieving over me. As a ghost, they couldn't see me or hear me, and I could only sit and watch as they cried.
> 
> It was the single, most powerful dream I've ever had. I never felt so happy to be alive, than I did when I woke up, after that dream.



Wow that's really awesome story

----------


## Amelaclya

I have died quite a few times in dreams, usually by getting murdered (for some reason I get chased and murdered a lot in dreams  :Sad:  ) Just last week I dreamed that McDreamy (Patrick Dempsey's character on Grey's Anatomy) killed me for some reason..  Definitely NOT the dream I wanted to have about him  :wink2:

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I had a dream that some doctors strapped me down to a hosptial bed and gave me some shots that killed me.  I could hear the heart monitor making the sound it makes when your heart stops and felt my organs shutting down and then everything became dark and quiet.  I woke up after that.

----------


## suttsman

When I was a kid and my anxiety disorder got the best of me, I died in dreams almost every single night. Now I don't die as often, but I have recently. I dreamt me and my friend were trying to kill eachother for some unknown reason. It was a pretty complex dream that involved guns and monster trucks. It lead into a school building and me taking cover behind the Monster truck. I was shot, but I kept moving. I was floating on the ceiling watching my friend realize what he'd done, also what other people were doing. I could even see my own "dead" body.

----------


## Gez

I got shot point blanc in the head the other night.
didnt hurt though.

----------


## arby

And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I'm dying
Are the best I've ever had

----------


## HenryMagician

Well, as superman, I fell while I was flying, onto a chimney.  And died.  Fond memories.

----------


## kornwithakay

Mad world, no?

----------


## Shamrox

I did have a dream once when i was very young. It was so frightening that it has stuck with me my entire life up until this point. It was a vivid non lucid dream, in which Freddy Krueger wrapped my entire body in saran wrap until i could not move a muscle. He then placed me into the red hot oven in my homes kitchen. The kitchen, the house, even my oven were all very accurate and it all felt very real. I immidiately began watching from the top left corner inside of the oven, as my body began to bubble. The saran wrap melted away and my pink, bloody, boiling face was the last thing i saw before waking up.

----------


## Dreamworld

I've died countless amout of times. Since I haven't learned how to LD at all they feel very real and most are falling deaths, which I hate. ::embarrassed::

----------


## JoshuaSail

Yes- I have had the same lucid dream of dieing twice.  I am pulled away from a group of friends, brought back to a dirt rode next to what might have been a wayside rest (early 1800's to guess- sod roof, split timber, and wagon tracks in a muddy road).  I am shot- through the left side - blazing burn, I fall in the wagon track - my face breaks the thin ice, I feel the cold water and I am gloriously happy to have the life wane from me.  Very peaceful and satisfying.  Then-- the LD begins again and I am re-united with my group.  --drl

----------


## yabber

My friend died in a non-LD. She said that she didn't feel anything, but later she saw a newspaper headline about her death. ;D

----------


## Kromoh

LOL I died once in a non-LD, but it was just like not having died at alll.. felt weird for a sec but then I was back up.

pretty funny though, because I was going somewhere, then my cousin yelled "No, don't go there! They'll kill you!" Too late, I was dead xD

----------


## Doubleoqueso

I died in a non-LD. I fell from a plane and hit the ground, though I didn't feel it. I couldn't move for some period of time. I thought I was paralyzed, and it sucked.

----------


## Brakesela

I've been killed quite a few times in non-LDs, I always seem to fall down into pits, but whenever I land I never feel anything, just the feeling that I couldn't move, even if I tried

----------


## dream kitten

I've had many dreams about dying, most of them involve being chased and killed as well. one particular one I remember from when I was a young child... my parents had asked me to go to their car and get something from the trunk. Well, the car was parked in the parking garage under neath the sky scraper condos, so it was a walk away. when I entered the parking garage, a little girl around my age approaches me and she says that she has something to tell me. The only thing I can remember is walking up to her, and I feel this evil presence, and the next thing I know is I feel very faint and she's looking over me and her eye sockets are empty. The worst part of this dream was that it repeated itself several times before I woke up, and I knew what was going to happen every time but couldn't do anything about it. 

Almost all of my nightmares have a Resident evil/survival horror game feel to it. I HATE being chased!! worst feeling ever... just panic and fear

----------


## Woozie

The coolest, most interesting dream experiences i've had involved me dying in them  :boogie: 

My favorite is the, actually reaccuring, nuclear explosion dream I used to have. 

In most of these dreams I usually stand around on a large field surrounded by forest. And there's alot of people standing around with me. We're all sort of expecting something to happen, because every one of us just stares into the horizon. And then it would happen.. A nuclear explosion like miles away. 

We all just watch as the explosion keeps growing bigger and bigger until the blast wave eventually reach us and pretty much turns us to dust.  ::D: 

In one of these dreams we were taking shelter in a barn though. But that didn't help much.


In another dream I was decapitated by a Samurai. I was kneeling down and didn't really object much so I figure I was voluntering in a Seppukku ritual (if that's what it's called?) 

It felt kinda weird because when my head left my shoulders and fell to the ground I was still alive and concious. So my vision kinda followed the head down, and when it hit the ground my vision kept going through the ground into darkness until I woke up. 


Now that I think about it, I kinda miss my A-bomb dreams

----------


## Luisu

Fortunately (or unfortunately?) I've never died in my dreams u_u

The only thing I think is near to death was a dream I had looong time ago (4-5 years). Some friends and I were searching for GOLD in our school but a very Disney witch appeared and told us that 'gold is found in hope' or something like that. I gave her a look and she started throwing us green thunders from her hands. One of them hit me and... woke up.

Very psychopath that old lady...

----------


## ForgottenRemembrance

Well, I have died twice in my non-lucids that I can remember.

Well the first time, my brother (hes 9 and very violent) took a sword and slashed my through the chest, I was on my knees, and saw the light, and like on the cartoons an angle like figure of me floated up, then i woke up.

And the second time I was walking through the woods to my favorite little pond, when i noticed a guy who i "KNEW" was a creep. I slowwly went to the pond, trying to act natural, and he VERY slowwly left. I was so scared he kept looking back. So i went under the water, hoping he left, and when i couldnt breath anymore, and then he stabbed me to death.

----------


## ThiefDeath

I die alot in dreams.  So far, that I can quickly remember, they have included

Beaing eaten by a giant shark, being shot, being stabbed, being hit with a rocket, falling off buildings and waterfalls, falling into lava, being hit by tidalwaves, nuclear bombs, and inexplicably being accelerated forward at great speed into a wall - which is the most common of them all.

These deaths don't really mean much to me.  I either

-respawn as the same person somewhere else
-respawn as a different person
-turn back time and avoid whatever killed me
-go to a new dream

One time after being vaporized by a nuclear bomb, however, I was actually stuck in a colorless thoughtless void for about 15 seconds before I went to my next dream.  It was a bit scary. I was thinking "is this what it's really like to be dead?", with what little resources I had to think.

Other than that one experience, though, death is just like a small setback. I guess I play too many videogames.

----------

